# Foto Fest 2016 Mk. I



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome one and all to 2016. Lets get things started with some Naval aviation.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Alright!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep. And with the crew silhouetted like that, it really shows the size of the aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice Cat....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is another shot of yesterday's cat while she is waiting to go and play.










Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2016)

Beaut shot Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Low angle shots are awesome....even shows off the nice row of Corsairs in the background...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2016)

Based in Hawaii, this Orion was photographed in Michigan back in 2011. I'm guessing if there was a prize for who travelled the furthest to attend the show she would have been the winner.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice Bearcat.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2016)

Love the 'Aggressors' F-5s - got some pics of similar schemes at Alconbury, in the early 1980s, and nearly got a ride in one of their 'Talons'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey all. I am leaving tomorrow morning for a week long vacation in Cuba. I fly at 06:30 so I will be leaving home at 03:00 so this will be my last pic until Monday January 18th. Play nice while I am away.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jan 9, 2016)

Have a great time Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope you have a good week Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2016)

Have fun there Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2016)

Woke up a bit ahead of the alarm clock so I thought I would post a pic. A typical August day in Michigan, hot, humid and lots of afternoon cloud.For goodness sakes, I wish air shows could be flown in the morning before the buildup of cloud.







Heading to the airport in about 30 minutes.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

nice....and take care on your holiday!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2016)

Back from Cuba and here is the only aircraft I took a picture of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2016)

So, Cuban aircraft are as vintage as their cars, eh ?
Nice shot Jeff, and I hope you had a good time in Cuba.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2016)

Airframes said:


> So, Cuban aircraft are as vintage as their cars, eh ?
> Nice shot Jeff, and I hope you had a good time in Cuba.




Yep, once _ get a chance to go through my pics I will post a thread of Cuban classics that I saw._


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!

Good to hear you had a good time in Cuba.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2016)

Have the cigar prices gone up now that our southern neighbours are talking to Castro again?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Have the cigar prices gone up now that our southern neighbours are talking to Castro again?



A box of 25 Montecristos cost $260.00 Cdn. I got them for a friend who thought he would get more but I think it has more to do with the huge drop in the value of the Cdn dollar vs the USD. which the Cubans tie their peso to on an even value.

Lots of money up in smoke.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Jan 22, 2016)

now i really like that last one !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2016)

Me too !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep. Real nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2016)

deHavilland Gypsy Moth

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice detail.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice pair of Spitty's


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2016)

Having a snooze at Duxford, where you Jeff ?!!
Nice angle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

Love that angle!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Having a snooze at Duxford, where you Jeff ?!!
> Nice angle.



Too many speckled hens et al


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2016)

Speckled hen!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2016)

Speckled Hens and Tiddly Moths - what else could we need ?!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2016)

Another nice angle - good one Jeff.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 29, 2016)

Great looking machine that. When the Beaufort down here finally gets airborne, they'll have to bring the Blenheim over for some formation shots


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Great looking machine that. When the Beaufort down here finally gets airborne, they'll have to bring the Blenheim over for some formation shots



It can head to Australia with a stop in Hamilton Ontario to fly with the Bolingbroke. Then I say we tear them both down, stick them in the back of a RCAF C-17 and send them both to you for a bit and seeing as it is my idea I get to come along and bring half a dozen friends.

Ah hell, while we are dreaming, lets wait for the Beaufighter that is being done at Duxford and have the Bristol 4B flight.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

Another yellow one...


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2016)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> It can head to Australia with a stop in Hamilton Ontario to fly with the Bolingbroke. Then I say we tear them both down, stick them in the back of a RCAF C-17 and send them both to you for a bit and seeing as it is my idea I get to come along and bring half a dozen friends.
> 
> Ah hell, while we are dreaming, lets wait for the Beaufighter that is being done at Duxford and have the Bristol 4B flight.
> 
> ...


Sound like a good plan to me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

I second that!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

And now for something a little bit different.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

Y'know, I kinda like the look of that '190 - I'd love to see and hear it flying.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

It don't quite look right.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 4, 2016)

Like that CF-100. Is it a flyer?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Like that CF-100. Is it a flyer?



Sadly she is not. There are no flyers of this type anywhere.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2016)

Great shot of the P-51 Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2016)

When I see pictures like this it reminds me at just how pi**ed off I get about runway alignments, flight lines and afternoon starts to air shows.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> When I see pictures like this it reminds me at just how pi**ed off I get about runway alignments, flight lines and afternoon starts to air shows.



It looks good, Jeff and you can always use what's in the foreground to creatively enhance the image. A well positioned object in the foreground or background can be used to provide perspective to the subject.

The alternative is that you have enough empty space around the F-16 to crop the A-10 out altogether, or you could mess about with the two aircraft in the image and create something interesting.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2016)

That's one sweet colour scheme!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

pretty damn good shots to me..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2016)

Good one Jeff. That was an attractive colour scheme I thought.
Note the formation of German wind turbines swooping in to attack the field !
Bl**dy things are a blot on the landscape these days - and not that efficient, apparently.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2016)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

just keep 'em coming...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Note the formation of German wind turbines swooping in to attack the field !
> Bl**dy things are a blot on the landscape these days - and not that efficient, apparently.



That they are but the tree huggers and the politicos love them. As an avid bird watcher and photographer I hate the bl**dy things. We have thousands of them in Ontario and thousands more going up . They are costly to install and produce minute amounts of electricity at ten times the cost of anything else.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2016)

And in the UK, land owners who have them 'planted' on their land, and only by agreement, get paid something like £30K - per turbine tower !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2016)

Seen in better days.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2016)

Most colourful...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2016)

Would love to see that Sunderland back in the air again; c'mon Kermit, get yer back into it. And put a decent colour scheme on it while yer at it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool! I love those "Tora" birds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2016)

Great stuff Jeff !
I'm not sure, but I think that Sunderland is the one I saw flying down the Solent in 1989 - a great sight !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

Beautiful shot..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2016)

Great pictures Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2016)

The old Twilight Tear captured in 2007 at Columbus Ohio for the Gathering of Mustangs. I loved the fact that she was unpolished and looking like a natural metal Mustang should look. She has now been redone and is all shiny. Too bad about that.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice one Jeff, and I agree about the 'natural' look.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2016)

Like a proud mamma and her brood,

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice one !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2016)

I think the yellow member of that family may be adopted or perhaps is a step child...a brother from a different mother or a sister from a different mister.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2016)

Excellent shot...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2016)

That's nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2016)

Another good one Jeff. The pilot looks very small - thought it was a model at first !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

Excellent, especially the Corsair.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 29, 2016)

Great shot of the Fort. Looks like she's had a new Perspex nose - non-standard framing down the center.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2016)

Good shot Jeff!


----------

